# Problem with mysql charsets

## andrifannar

Hello guys, I am having a bit of a problem here, I am running mysql 5.0.26 and everything actually works fine, the websites and so on.

```
MySQL charset:  UTF-8 Unicode (utf8)
```

But I am setting up now a mysql backup system using AutoMySqlBackup.

It "works" but it cannot backup because this error pops up. 

```
mysqldump: Character set 'utf8' is not a compiled character set and is not specified in the '/usr/share/mysql/charsets/Index.xml' file
```

Btw, this error came when I did mysql -u root -p and I fixed it by editing the charsets/Index.xml file and add "-" between utf and 8 where utf8 is described.

Any ideas ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Dan

I cant reproduce this issue... Here is what I have, hope it helps...

```
# emerge -pv dev-db/mysql

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.26-r2  USE="berkdb big-tables cluster extraengine perl ssl -debug -embedded -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

```

```
 # mysql --help

______CUT_______

character-sets-dir                /usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set             utf8

_____CUT________
```

```
/usr/share/mysql/charsets/Index.xml

<?xml version='1.0' encoding="utf-8"?>

<charsets max-id="98">

______CUT______

<charset name="utf8">

  <family>Unicode</family>

  <description>UTF-8 Unicode</description>

  <alias>utf-8</alias>

  <collation name="utf8_general_ci"     id="33">

   <flag>primary</flag>

   <flag>compiled</flag>

  </collation>

  <collation name="utf8_bin"            id="83">

    <flag>binary</flag>

    <flag>compiled</flag>

  </collation>

</charset>

```

```
/etc/mysql/my.cnf

_____CUT_______

[mysql]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqladmin]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlcheck]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqldump]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlimport]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlshow]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[myisamchk]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

[myisampack]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

______CUT_______

[mysqld]

character-set-server            = utf8

default-character-set           = utf8

```

mysqldump has no problems. Did you forget to update your config files when you upgraded mysql "etc-update" or "dispatch-conf" ? Have you restarted mysqld since the upgrade?

----------

